# fichier caché sur clé USB



## blood_flower (21 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour, 

J'ai un magnifique G5  qui me pose un souci... idiot.  
Lorsque je "branche" ma clé USB, je n'arrive pas à afficher les fichiers cachés, donc je ne peux pas non plus les supprimer.
Du coup, je me retrouve avec un espace disponible de plus en plus réduit, et l'obligation d'aller sur un PC pour supprimer ces fichiers cachés.  

Quelq'un purrait-il me dire comment faire pour afficher les fichers cachés d'une clé USB ?

Merci par avance.


----------



## MamaCass (21 Novembre 2006)

Il faut que tu vides ta corbeille  sur ton mac et si tu as supprim&#233; des fichiers sur le pc &#233;galement vide la corbeille du pc, en ayant sur le mac comme sur le pc, branch&#233; la cl&#233; usb


----------



## blood_flower (21 Novembre 2006)

@MamaCass

:mouais:  euh... c'est-à-dire que j'ai moyennement compris ce que tu as écrit... j'ai essayé cependant, mais bien sûr, lorsque je veux vider ma corbeille, cela n'a aucune action sur le contenu de la clé USB... :mouais: 

En fait, lorsque je sélectionne ma clé USB, que je choisis dans la barre des tâches "lire les informations", je peux lire par exemple:
Capacité : 978 Mo
Disponible : 34 Mo
Or, je ne vois aucun fichier dans ma clé USB. C'est donc qu'il y a des fichiers cachés.

Sur PC, pas de problème, on peut afficher facilement les fichiers cachés et ainsi donc les supprimer.

Mais comment fait-on sur Mac ?

Soit ta manoeuvre fonctionne, auquel cas je ne l'ai pas comprise, soit je m'étais mal exprimée sur ma demande.

Merci de m'aider.


----------



## divoli (21 Novembre 2006)

Dans ce cas, tu la reformates avec l'utilitaire de disque (en format MS-DOS).


----------



## legascon (21 Novembre 2006)

Pour éviter que ta clé usb soit engorgée des fichiers cachés de mac os x (ds store et autres trucs inutiles sous windaube), tu peux l'éjecter avec finder cleaner qui les supprime 

c'est sans conséquence pour réutiliser la clé sous mac os.


----------



## blood_flower (21 Novembre 2006)

Merci !!!!!!


----------



## MamaCass (21 Novembre 2006)

Ok d&#233;sol&#233;e ne pas avoir &#233;t&#233; claire 

Ce que je voulais dire c'est que lorsqu'on utilise une cl&#233; sur diff&#233;rents postes et que l'on a supprim&#233; des fichiers mais sans avoir vid&#233; la corbeille, et bien on a parfois du mal &#224; comprendre pourquoi on n'a pas r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; l'espace disponible ! Tu vois 

Mais il est vrai que je ne comprends pas comment tu peux avoir plus de 800 mo de fichiers cach&#233;s... ca me parait enorme...


----------



## legascon (21 Novembre 2006)

C'est vrai que cela fait un peu beaucoup et qu'un formatage ne serait pas du luxe.


----------



## blood_flower (21 Novembre 2006)

En fait, j'utilise énormément ma clé USB dans mon boulot et les fichiers sont ouverts directement sur ma clé avant d'être tranférés sur un autre mac.
En plus mes fichiers sont très souvent lourds...
C'est pourquoi ce problème, non que dis-je, cet EX-problème devenait pesant  Merci donc!


----------

